# no pics



## bbman (Dec 27, 2012)

On my kindle fire,(on some sites), pics no longer appear on the screen....ie, in facebook, the text appears, but the area where a pic should appear, is blank.
Please help


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You might  try clearing the browser cache.  Go to the browser app, then tap on the menu on the bottom/side menu bar, choose settings and then "Clear Cache."

If that doesn't help, try restarting the Kindle.

Betsy


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

what browser are you using? and are you sure you didnt disable images or enable some kind of bandwith saving mode?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

bbman said:


> On my kindle fire,(on some sites), pics no longer appear on the screen....ie, in facebook, the text appears, but the area where a pic should appear, is blank.
> Please help


Your browser may be going to the mobile version of the site, which often is one without graphics. Are you using the Silk browser (the native browser for the Fire?)

You can go to settings in the browser and set it to Always choose the Desktop View or always choose the Mobile or to automatically pick the best format.

On the Kindle Fire HD8.9, the steps to do this are to go th the browser (Web), then the Menu icon in the Side/bottom menu bar > Settings > Requested Website View. Then choose Automatic, Desktop or Mobile.

I use Automatic. You may want to change to Desktop if it's already on Automatic. If it's on mobile, I'd choose Automatic.

Betsy


----------

